# What Kind of an ATV for food plots?



## Patman75 (Jan 11, 2012)

I know very little about ATVs so be gentle on me.

What kind of ATV will I need for discing, spraying, fertilizing, etc for food plots and managing 10-20 acre CRP. Plus maybe giving a deer for a ride out of the woods and pulling a smaller trailer full of wood.

The property is flat and the soil is heavy clay loam. It gets pretty wet and soggy back there in the wet months.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## DanSS26 (Jul 10, 2008)

You may want to ask this question in the Whitetail Habitat forum. The topic comes up often.


----------



## skidooosl (Apr 9, 2011)

Hello,

Honestly for what it sounds like your looking for I would say just about anything would work. For utility work I would not worry much about suspension or anything like that. I have owned an 86 250 Honda fourtrax that I used to pull boat hoists, snowmobiles, logs... you name it... some gave her a bit of a challenge but it always got the job done.... I have had it in some nasty mud before and it made it right through with little strain. 

Find something name brand 250 or larger that fits you well and I do not think you will be disappointed... I have owned several older quads and I can promise you Honda's fit and finish is amazing but the 1990 Kawasaki Bayou 300 is a nice quad as well.

I also have a 92 250 Suzuki Quadrunner 4x4 with super low range.... Crazy low end power for slow heavy work.... towing trees, broke down sleds, trucks.... ect... although it may cost you a bit more than the 4x2.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

Just my .02 on it...... It could depend on how heavy the equipment is that you'll be pulling, such as a disc. I'm currently discing up a little over an acre, that without looking and counting, I believe the disc has 5 blades discs on each side (8'). Now, if I angle it to get a good deep cut, lets just say I'm glad that I'm not using my little 400 and instead, using my 800efi. It isn't that smaller engine machines may not do the work but, larger means a heavier machine, with certainly much more power. It takes a lot of work to break up virgin ground with a quad and disc, and if you're doing an acre or two, it would be much easier on a larger and heavier machine.

I'll take working up a field (or riding) with a machine with independent suspension any day and of any brand, over one without. Sure wish my neighbor wasn't in FL right now, as he has a tractor and plow....


----------

